# Armpit hair on the preferred sex



## violadude

Kind of a weird topic but what the hell, the community forum is full of weird topics. I am not as familiar with other cultures regarding this topic but in the USA armpit hair on woman is largely seen as a very undesirable trait. But for whatever reason (probably because I don't pay attention to most of society) I never got that idea that armpit hair on women is disgusting. 

In the USA it's almost so taboo that for me it's kind of become a sort of sexy taboo where I don't expect it and then when I see a girl with it I'm like WOAH welll that's kinda cool. But for the most part I just don't care either way. If my girlfriend wants to grow that hair out so her pits are nice and fuzzy warm for the winter, doesn't bother me.

SO what are your thoughts on this ever so interesting topic? :lol:


----------



## Polednice

Hahahahaha, peculiar indeed!

Personally, my preferred type of man is "medium hairy" - a thin layer of chest hair is of vital importance, but I never notice or care about the armpits. Back hair is far worse!


----------



## Ukko

A fine soft pelt all over would seem to be the ideal. A nice apposite for me, being fairly shaggy all over. Quite irrelevant of course, in my general gray decrepitude.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I think I read somewhere that it is supposed to provide an environment conducive to the production of "human pheromones"--so it's probably better, as an evolutionary strategy, for both sexes to keep it.

The reason this isn't common knowledge is that the deodorant industry doesn't want you to know about it.


----------



## Cnote11

Ah, the obsession of hairless women in America. I honestly don't mind if the armpits are not completely hairless. I don't expect women to run to the bathroom and shave them twice a day. However, I don't think I'd care for large masses of hair. Saying that, I find it odd when women shave or bleach their arm hair. Overall, I don't care what people do with their armpits.


----------



## Cnote11

Fsharpmajor said:


> I think I read somewhere that it is supposed to provide an environment conducive to the production of "human pheromones"--so it's probably better, as an evolutionary strategy, for both sexes to keep it.
> 
> The reason this isn't common knowledge is that the deodorant industry doesn't want you to know about it.


There hasn't been any conclusive evidence for the idea of human pheromones. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Yoshi

I don't care if other people have it or not to be honest, but I can't stand it on myself.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Oh, I don't know. I prefer shaved armpits, but on a young masculine sexy guy everything can be sexy. Even beard.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Cnote11 said:


> There hasn't been any conclusive evidence for the idea of human pheromones. Just throwing that out there.


I know--that's why I put the term in quotation marks. I've also read that there's supposedly a pair of special structures in the human nose to sense these "pheromones." I think I picked up both ideas from articles in New Scientist a number of years ago, but it publishes a lot of rather speculative (but interesting) material of the research-in-progress kind.

If there are indeed human "pheromones," they certainly aren't compulsive mating cues in the way that true insect pheromones are.


----------



## Polednice

Moscow-Mahler said:


> Oh, I don't know. I prefer shaved armpits, but on a young masculine sexy guy everything can be sexy. Even beard.


_Even_ a beard? Facial hair is a must!


----------



## violadude

Jan said:


> I don't care if other people have it or not to be honest, but I can't stand it on myself.


Oh ya that reminds me. I also kind of think armpit hair is sexy on a girl because it tells me that they are comfortable with themselves and what they like enough to not care about media or social pressure or whatever.

Of course in your case it is a totally different story since you don't like it on yourself on your own. Which is great too!


----------



## Cnote11

It would be rather interesting though, wouldn't it? The ability to pick up pheromones stems from vomeronasal organ, which is part of the nose, of which humans do not have. In all actuality, we do have them as a fetus but regresses. Other primates apparently do the same thing, and I believe it was shown that apes lost the ability when they started seeing in color and started relying on visual cues. I'd have to look that up again.


----------



## Dodecaplex

Surprisingly, I'm the only one who voted disgusting.


----------



## Cnote11

violadude said:


> Oh ya that reminds me. I also kind of think armpit hair is sexy on a girl because it tells me that they are comfortable with themselves and what they like enough to not care about media or social pressure or whatever.
> 
> Of course in your case it is a totally different story since you don't like it on yourself on your own. Which is great too!


I tend to lean towards Latin and Mediterranean women and from there eastwards, and they tend to be hairier than their western counterparts  I embrace it.

If I were a woman I don't think I'd want the armpit hair. As a male I don't mind it because I'm naturally hairy as it it, but if I were a woman who grew little hair on my body then I feel the armpit hair would be too much contrast.


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

Polednice said:


> _Even_ a beard? Facial hair is a must!


You should go to the North Caucasus.  They have facial hair and they are all amateur wrestlers


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> I tend to lean towards Latin and Mediterranean women and from there eastwards, and they tend to be hairier than their western counterparts  I embrace it.
> 
> If I were a woman I don't think I'd want the armpit hair. As a male I don't mind it because I'm naturally hairy as it it, but if I were a woman who grew little hair on my body then I feel the armpit hair would be too much contrast.


Ah, my tastes are similar. Asian and from there westward.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Dodecaplex said:


> Surprisingly, I'm the only one who voted disgusting.


I didn't vote, because "designer stubble" wasn't listed in the options.


----------



## Cnote11

Yeah, I didn't end up ever voting either. I don't feel like any of the categories are for me!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Dodecaplex said:


> Surprisingly, I'm the only one who voted disgusting.


Not any more, you're not. I'm sure shaving armpits regularly must be a drag but I find them unpleasant on a female probably because I was brought up in an era where a girl/woman having armpit hair was the rare exception rather than the rule. Moving on two or three decades to the present I'm sure there are males who are revolted by the idea of a woman having a full pubic bloom - it's mainly about prevailing trends and about 30 years ago there was relatively little waxing culture compared to now probably because 'v'-style thongs/panties had not taken over from the more modest types of female undercrackers which managed to conceal much more of the southern regions and their attendant foliage.


----------



## Cnote11

That will never stop the Japanese


----------



## Crudblud

Given my tendency towards reclusion over the past however many years I don't think it matters anymore, but for the record I'm perfectly okay with it either way.


----------



## Cnote11

The poll just makes TC members seem desperate for anything. Would probably get the same results in a "Opinions on women that look like men" thread.


----------



## kv466

I generally gravitate toward a clean look in the axillary region. Makes me wonder how much I'd really mind it on a true redhead, however, since well...that would mean,...:angel:


----------



## Guest

I grew up in the US (not my fault), and it was a bit of a shock to see armpit hair on chicks when I first went to Germany (in 1971).

I estimate that it took about three minutes for the shock to wear off.

Ever since then, I've thought of shaving--for anyone, anywhere--as being a whole weird area.


----------



## starthrower

What I really don't like is women with beards, and I've seen several over the years. So I guess compared to that, armpit hair isn't too repulsive.


----------



## clavichorder

Kind of unrelated: why is talkclassical such a sausage fest these days? Has it always been quite this male dominated? Our most prolific female posters are no longer as active...


----------



## Dodecaplex

clavichorder said:


> Kind of unrelated: why is talkclassical such a sausage fest these days? Has it always been quite this male dominated? Our most prolific female posters are no longer as active...


"It's a friggin' sausage fest in here!"


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

I am a member of a Russian forum on classical music, the majority of the active participants are also men, only 2 women, despite you see more women in a concert hall in my country.


----------



## Guest

The good lord gave us hair for a reason, a moustache to stop you spoiling your drink when you have a cold, a beard stops saliva spoiling your new shirt when you dribble, under arm hair collects sweat and smells awful it is a throw back to neolithic man and should be banned on pain of death.


----------



## kv466

Our good women are here,...laughing at us. But they're here.


----------



## Argus

clavichorder said:


> Kind of unrelated: why is talkclassical such a sausage fest these days? Has it always been quite this male dominated? Our most prolific female posters are no longer as active...


There are no women on the internet, only men pretending to be women.


----------



## Meaghan

clavichorder said:


> Kind of unrelated: why is talkclassical such a sausage fest these days? Has it always been quite this male dominated? Our most prolific female posters are no longer as active...


Pretty sure TC has always been very male-dominated. It seems to go through phases when the women here are more active, but we're always a small minority of the prolific posters.


----------



## Cnote11

I have no idea why the forum being male-dominated surprises anybody. I find majority of music forums to be period, unless they are pop music forums basically.


----------



## Meaghan

Argus said:


> There are no women on the internet, only men pretending to be women.


Contributing factors:







Not as common a phenomenon here as some other regions of the internet, but TC does have its share of "harmless, joking" sexist comments.


----------



## Ukko

Meaghan said:


> Contributing factors:
> View attachment 4279
> 
> Not as common a phenomenon here as some other regions of the internet, but TC does have its share of "harmless, joking" sexist comments.


Hmm. Looks like I don't have your understanding of 'sexist', which I interpret as derogatory. But your understanding ought to be better than mine (a sexist comment?).


----------



## Moira

I'm new here, but plan to be a prolific poster. 

I'm merely not certain of what underarm hair has to do with music.


----------



## Cnote11

I find the whole phenomena towards women on the internet rather boring. I can't figure out these people delight themselves in their large circle of self-congratulatory wankery over their constant self-referencing and pseudo-inner-circle jokes beyond when it goes completely stale. See every youtube page with black jokes or "I took an arrow to the knee".


----------



## Cnote11

Moira said:


> I'm new here, but plan to be a prolific poster.
> 
> I'm merely not certain of what underarm hair has to do with music.


This is the community forum. We don't do much music discussion here. It is an off-topic forum for posts that do not have to do with music.


----------



## Meaghan

Moira said:


> I'm new here, but plan to be a prolific poster.
> 
> I'm merely not certain of what underarm hair has to do with music.


This is the community forum, the area of Talk Classical designated for topics having nothing to do with music. Welcome, by the way.


----------



## violadude

Andante said:


> The good lord gave us hair for a reason, a moustache to stop you spoiling your drink when you have a cold, a beard stops saliva spoiling your new shirt when you dribble, *under arm hair collects sweat and smells awful* it is a throw back to neolithic man and should be banned on pain of death.


Hell ya, the sweatier the sex is, the better!


----------



## Cnote11

I quite like the sweaty and tired look. I find it rather sexy.


----------



## Moira

Ah! I accessed it from "New Posts" and was surprised at the topic. 

Now I see that my response should have been "I don't care whether they have armpit hair or not, I'm still planning to drip candle wax there."


----------



## Moira

Cnote11 said:


> I quite like the sweaty and tired look. I find it rather sexy.


It is indeed.


----------



## Cnote11

A fetish thread is in order


----------



## Dodecaplex

Cnote11 said:


> A fetish thread is in order


Do it! Do it!


----------



## clavichorder

Dodecaplex said:


> Do it! Do it!


My word, how loose! Dang it you guys, I have an image to maintain! What will the elders and lovely ladies of this site think of me now...


----------



## violadude

Cnote11 said:


> A fetish thread is in order


If you so please, I've revealed all the fetishes I have that I actually think are appropriate to share on TC


----------



## violadude

clavichorder said:


> My word, how loose! Dang it you guys, I have an image to maintain! What will the elders and lovely ladies of this site think of me now...


I don't think they care as much as you think they do lol


----------



## Cnote11

I thought TC was a community where it was appropriate to share anything. I've indulged a lot of private information on this site. If only I had known.


----------



## Badinerie

Ive never understood why women shave their armpits to feel "More Feminine" Unless the length is prodigious I dont understand the problem. My wife always tells me she doesnt feel like a woman unless she has 'em shaved but then she'll get me to shave them for her...she's to clever for her own good!


----------



## Guest

I insist on shaved pits for women. Luckily, my wife shaves her pits.


----------



## Lenfer

I'm not bothered either way my mind is on other things.


----------



## moody

Cnote11 said:


> This is the community forum. We don't do much music discussion here. It is an off-topic forum for posts that do not have to do with music.


I haven't noticed you doing much music discussion anywhere.


----------



## Cnote11

Okay LAVENDER BLUSH!


----------



## aphyrodite

Dodecaplex said:


> Surprisingly, I'm the only one who voted disgusting.


You're not alone.


----------



## Cnote11

I never voted!


----------



## Philip

what is a shaven armpit if not a symbol of capitalism?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Since most people on this forum are male, this poll is biased to having most perspectives _toward _women, not from.

In my opinion, it's proper for a woman to shave, but not a man. I don't find it _disgusting _for a man. But if the man thinks he's nicer shaving _everything_ not just beard, I would let him... hehe if it was up to my choice.


----------



## Philip

http://imgur.com/QqDkr


----------



## clavichorder

^^^^^^^
:lol::lol:

-Filler text


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I love women, I hate hair for them.

Martin


----------



## cwarchc

Does it really matter?


----------



## Chrythes

Not really


----------



## myaskovsky2002

It depens.

Martin


----------



## violadude

Awww  disgusting got ahead of don't care. Hair is natural!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like it when there is a lot of hair in the head (but not the face) of the female.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like it when there is a lot of hair in the head (but not the face) of the female.


Mmm...

Martin


----------



## jani

Yeah, girls with long well taken hair make my stomach tickle.


----------



## AlainB

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I like it when there is a lot of hair in the head (but not the face) of the female.


I would like to pretend that I didn't read the "but not the face" part! *chuckles*

Anyway, I personally prefer no bodily hair at all beside the face, on both genders. Hair, especially pubic, tends to keep certain smells that I'd rather have at a distance. Y'know, somewhere far, far away. Actually, just completely gone. The same goes for armpit hair. 

It would be a bit hypocritical of me to say this, considering I haven't shaved for nearly two weeks already. I suppose it's time to do so in the appropriate areas soon again. Oh well.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Pubic hair is ok for both, i think.

IMHO pubic hair has an important function, avoiding irritation on skin due to rubbing.

Am I wrong?

Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Pubic hair is ok for both, i think.
> 
> Martin


Yeah that doesn't really bother me. But armpits... nah I'd rather a girl not have hairy pits.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

You forgot to copy an important part of my text:

IMHO pubic hair has an important function, avoiding irritation on skin due to rubbing

M.P.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

myaskovsky2002 said:


> You forgot to copy an important part of my text:
> 
> IMHO pubic hair has an important function, avoiding irritation on skin due to rubbing
> 
> M.P.


Oh, well that's because I was agreeing in terms of aesthetics, not actual function. I can see how that could be the case however and shall keep it in mind.


----------



## Philip

i've recently developed a fetish for girls who shave the side of their head


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Personally, my preferred type of zombie is "medium hairy"


----------

